# How to make logos really usable...



## Roveer (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for providing the D for HD option. I have one more thing.

It's nice to see the logos showing up on certain screens, but I do have a request.

There are a bunch of screens (info, bottom menu when changing channels etc) where the new network icon appears on the right hand side and a huge Tivo logo appears on the left hand side.


In the US we read left to right and to really be usable it would be nice to see the network logo on the left hand side as big as the Tivo logo.

We all know (and love) that we are using Tivo, but it's really not necessary to have the Tivo logo on almost every screen in the system.

I just know you can do it and we'll all appreciate it when you do.

Thanks,

Roveer


----------

